# White



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

White, bone, cream, stone...well...white isn't just white. Here is some of my bone and pews.
I have wonderful news from Finland and they are just adorable :ihanaa:

Necropolis Ritual be cream /be bone doe


















Necropolis Loss Of Memory pew doe


















Necropolis Chromakey Dreamcoat, ivory buck



















and some of them are from my own breeding

Forever Svea be cream/be bone doe









Forever Urban be cream/ be bone buck


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Your mice are so beautiful!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, they are lovely mice!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

